# Kaffeine Courses



## KirinChris (Mar 20, 2017)

Don't know if this has been mentioned before but I was recently given a present of an evening class in latte art at Kaffeine in Eastcastle St in London.

It was delivered by their head barista Colina and she went through the basics of pulling shots, steaming and pouring before letting us loose on their lovely Victoria Arduino Black Eagle to practice our microfoam technique.

After that she and another barista just set up a production line of shots and steam and we got to practice pouring different shapes. As a complete novice I was creating reasonable hearts and tulips by the end (there may also have been the occasional jellyfish...).

Well worth doing if you want to learn or improve your technique. It also made me realise how inadequate my home setup was so I'm about to embark on some serious upgrading.

And apparently if I'm in Kaffeine they will let me pour my own milk, but I'm not sure I have the guts to say "Stand aside trained barista, I want to do this myself !" Maybe if they let me do it quietly in a corner with nobody watching...


----------

